
Unreal Engine used to render the Weather Channel tornado graphics - bufferoverflow
https://www.fastcodesign.com/90176637/the-weather-channels-new-storm-graphics-are-totally-insane
======
wodenokoto
In many ways I thought the segment was quite good. A bit over-acting, but
nothing terrible. My only real gripe is they should be clearer about the whole
thing being a simulation/example.

Yes, the stuff in studio is obviously fake, but they should be clear that the
tornado on the screen was too.

Also, if this require a special rig to process today, how is magic leap gonna
fit that into a pair of glasses?

~~~
jsiepkes
> Also, if this require a special rig to process today, how is magic leap
> gonna fit that into a pair of glasses?

The same way the PC which rendered the first Jurassic park found its way into
your pocket.

And also the glasses of today aren't targeting that level of detail / realism.

~~~
wodenokoto
But magic leap wants to launch this decade.

They may not be targeting that, but magic leaps add sure as hell is showing
off that

